# Too much time with his Parents?



## Eeovoia (Apr 18, 2014)

I am not yet married to my long time bf, however, I invite him to do things with myself and my children (he and I both have 3 children from our prior decade long marriages - yes, that'd be 6 total). We live separately, because we are not yet married & both have jobs in different parts of the state & different homes.

Every time I invite him somewhere with my children & I, he tells me that his parents need him. His mother is divorced from his father. Both of them are remarried. His mother has surgery for recurrent cancer, which I understand. What I don't understand is that he will go visit her after he tells me that she had requested alone time to recover. :scratchhead: I know it takes a long time to merge two families, and I have done and will do things with him & his children, but when it comes to me & possibly meeting me & my kiddos say for a church service etc, he always tells me he has plans with his family  

I just feel put off, and I don't want to proceed forward with him when this happens. I don't know if I need to lower my expectations until his mom gets better, or just tell him that I really had hoped he'd be able to be present for not only me , but for my children too.Maybe this time is all he can give. I just feel deep in my heart, our relationship won't work out. I feel that he is in this for him , as he will spend time with me alone, but not me & my boys. He has found childcare (for his children) when I have opportunity to spend time with him alone though. Our children are on separate schedules as far as time spent with exes & different families.

Thanks for your persepctive out there, I'd appreciate it!


----------

